# UV Sterilizers



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I read so much on the web on the subject that my head is swimming (again). In the end, I trust the opinions of users over the hype of the sellers.

Initially I was considering Coralife Turbo-Twist 3X 9 Watt UV Sterilizer (works in-line and as a hang-on), then I stumbled on JBJ SUBmariner 9 Watt UV Sterilizer (self-contained in-tank).

At ~$100 each, having one in each tank turns into an expensive proposition. Pros/Cons? Thanks!


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

to help you cut thru the hype - it really boils down to this;

one school of though is to only UV when you disturb the tank, 
such as during setup, replanting, pruning, removing a dead fish, etc.
that school would prefer a self contained UV that you only put
in the tank for a day or two after that disturbing period is over.

the second school is to apply inline UV all the time, which adds to 
your overhead in plumbing issues, water restricts your filter, involves
UV bulb replacement monitoring & cost, and additional electrical costs.

honestly, I can't see why UV would be needed 24/7, but 
since many do it here, allow them to chime in before deciding.

a self contained unit may actually be more effective since the
included motor determines the water flow rate the UV works best.
with an inline UV, you often run water through it too rapidly for
the UV to have any real effect no matter how "twisted" it may be.
this may be why inline owners must leave their UV on more, since
it can't work properly from a few passes of such fast flowing water.

consider that your planted tank is a living ecosystem, which includes
all the water bourne microbes and bacteria the UV is killing. so you only
want it on following a disturbed period, as not to "kill" your own tank.
since the majority of microbes should be deep in your substrate,
disturbing it releases more microbes into the water column than
it's occupant may be able to handle - UV comes to their rescue.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice summary!

My school-of-one-person's-thoughts  is to run the UV in-tank, less than 24 hours a day. This reduces the electricity. See: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/68427-uv-sterilizers-2.html#post521864

More specifically, I have the Submariner and I like it pretty well.

I have found:
1. The filter intakes are MUCH smaller than they look -- 90% of that ribbing on the case is for show. They soon slow the water flow -- but that is arguably a good thing since it increases the dwell time and thus the effectiveness of a single pass past the light.

2. Replacement bulbs can be found more cheaply on-line: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Z01NJ2/ref=oss_product You can replace a burned-out bulb with one with a different wattage if you like.

3. It's heavy and tends to slide down the tank wall, even with all four suction cups stuck. This takes a few weeks, and I'm sure depends on the run-time and vibration. In my case, it stops when the tension on the power cord gets to a certain point. (It's not hanging by the cord or anything dramatic like that.) You won't want it sitting on the substrate, since one of the intakes is down low.

4. The "bulb is on" indicator (a small transparent window into the UV light) is only visible from straight-on, and in the dark.

-ObiQuiet


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

should you abandon the in-line approach like I did,
you can save a lot more money getting this 9w
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750628
model which has been around for years, so bulb
replacement won't be a problem. it has an LED
that indicates the bulb working, not a window.
i like that the powerhead and UV chamber is separate,
since if one fails, you still have the other, and the
connecting elbows can be fashioned any way you
like to position the unit and water flow horizontally,
vertically, whatever way floats your boat. take apart
components help you dry it out between uses. it
makes a good "starter unit" in case you want something
more glamorous for some future planned monster tank.
since the power supply is external too, it weighs nothing
inside your tank, so suction cup fatigue is a non issue.
keep in mind that petsmart model has a weak powerhead
*as it should* in order to maximize Obi's "dwell time" 

_if you are around planted tank people long enough, you'll
discover that reef tank requirements like UV and heaters,
are simply not needed here. it's all about Light and Co2.
even filtration is less of an issue here, as long as your tank
has a lively substrate and a below average bio load._


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

spypet said:


> this 9w model which has been around for years


Wish I'd found and considered that one!


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I add UV sterilizer to a tank when adding new fish. Therefore, the UV runs 24/7 for at least 6 months at a time.

My first UV was Aqua Medic Helix Max 5W. It was an external unit and worked fine.

Since none my tanks uses any filter, to use a UV I have to add a pump and the tubing that goes in and out of the tank. A bit messy. So, I switched to the Green Killing Machine internal UV. The problem I had was that its tiny sponge filter easily clogged. Despite my frequent cleaning of the sponge filter, eventually the flow was down to a trickle. I suspected that the UV bulb housing had been clogged as well. But since the housing could not be opened, the clog could not be cleaned.

So, I switched to the JBJ Submariner. But its UV bulb burned off very often - no where close to the at least 18 months that I got from the Helix Max and Green Killing Machine. Then I noticed that whenever I replaced the Submariner bulb there were moisture in the quartz sleeve. Sometimes even a tiny pool of water at the bottom of the sleeve. Looked like the o-ring did not seal tightly and moisture got in causing a short on the bulb. So, I contacted JBJ Lighting and eventually got them to send me brand new replacement and was told having the improved o-ring which should seal well. But the same problem with moisture and bulb burned off prematurely. Since the Submariner was the best internal UV in the market, I kept using it and dried out the quartz sleeve very so often to prevent moisture from building up.

Then one day I introduced new fish to a 5-gallon tank and added the Submariner. Never before used it on such a small tank. The next day I got up and found the tank at 89F. I immediately turned off the Submariner and got out the Aqua Medic Helix Max. The temperature quick dropped back to normal.

Unless there is a better internal UV sterilizer, I will stick with an external one.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you people for your insights. Based on your input, I decided to shelve the in-line idea and go with a portable version. I'm leaning towards the Green Killing Machine. It will get a permanent home in my Q-Tank and will be used on as-needed basis in others.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

I use this one http://americanaquariumproducts.com/15WattUVSterilizer.html as a portable. I wanted one without a built-in pump so I could use different pumps for different problems, and not have to worry about the pump dying on me. I've been very happy with it. It eliminated my severe ich infestation. I completely agree with keeping it on the quarantine tank and moving to another tank as needed.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I have one 3x9w turbo twist for 1.5 years in line and it was turn on every night for 8h for a year .It rice water temperature in my 40gal long with 1.5 F per night.6 months ago I cleaned the tank and replaced the bulb. I forgot to plug it in the power outlet/mention that last week/:der: -no visual or other changes on the tank. If you light,CO2,ferts feeding schedule are in track you don’t need it. If you like to have new fishes and plants often you can import some “problems” in to the tank then it will help.
I have one more 3x9w twist turbo for my shrimps tanks and I’m using it for 12h every month per tank-just for my own inner peace. Here is the picture of the setup.
Green killing machine –BAD QUALITY a lot of potential problems. thumbsdow
Just my opinion


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

plamski said:


> Green killing machine -BAD QUALITY a lot of potential problems. thumbsdow
> Just my opinion


If you don't mind sharing, I would like to know what potential problems you have in mind.

Thanks.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

bartoli said:


> If you don't mind sharing, I would like to know what potential problems you have in mind.
> 
> Thanks.


I bought 3 of them from my local fish store. 1 one burn out after 5h.Second one made a short and burn out on second day,3 one work for 12 days after that made a nice fireworks. Maybe I'm with bad luck.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

wow, that really is bad luck. i'd hate to be the LPS manager your brought them back to.
anyway, i've had mine working without a hiccup for 3 year, but keep in mind I've used it
maybe a few dozen days in total whenever I do a new tank or disrupt an existing one.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

plamski said:


> I bought 3 of them from my local fish store. 1 one burn out after 5h.Second one made a short and burn out on second day,3 one work for 12 days after that made a nice fireworks. Maybe I'm with bad luck.


Wow that is very bad. Thanks again for sharing.

I had used mine for many months before switching to the JBJ Submariner.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Um, just too many bad on-line reviews on the Green killing machine, including people claiming that they have been shocked by electricity. Therefore, I ordered Turbo Twist 3X 9W for my new tank set-up, with a later move to QT. Thanks a bunch, people.


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

i bought a turbo twist 9W for my 72 gallon..and had connected it before to a split output of my rena xp3 (having a valve in between to control flow). the filter outflow obviously was too low and i was having problems with tank circulation.

i recently connected it inline...knowing that water flow would be too high..but now, circulation is back to normal which has kept alage problems at bay. i do burn it 24x7 but i guess it running 24x7 compensates a lil for faster flows with negligible effect.

i've noticed one thing which is you need to clean it once every month cause their is brown/red algae on my sterilizer walls which practically blocks the light..blocking heat dissipation and eventually burning the light.


----------

